# Pont Aven Hit By Freak Wave



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

PONT AVEN HIT BY FREAK WAVE.
no doubt you have heard or seen reports in the press. 
Full report in LLoyds but cannot upload this. Pont Aven enroute Plymouth to Santander on Sunday at around 2350 in force nine gale. Hit by freak wave estimated to be between 18-20 metres high. 5 passengers and 1 crew member hurt. The wave smashed windows on the promenade deck and driving seawater into 150 cabins, corridors and passages. 2 passengers treated by doctor for shock and 2 others and one crew members for minor injuries. She was carrying 1,148 passengers who were moved to higher decks.
Vessel made for Roscoff and passengers off loaded. Vessel sailed for Bremen shipyard for repairs. 
Thank God I was not onboard this trip.
Hawkey01 (Cloud)


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

What was engine speed at time of encounter with this freak wave??


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry Geoff but they do not mention anything about the speed etc. But from previous knowledge of this ship they do not risk damage by pushing ahead at full speed. On our last trip north last year we were 4 hours late into Plymouth due to adverse weather and reduced speed accordingly.
Wondering which ship they have put on to relieve her until she gets out of the shipyard.
Hawkey01 (Fly)


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Huuuge debate going on about this on Brittany Ferries Enthusiasts at the moment (http://www.bfeforums.co.uk)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

You're not kidding Boatyboy - they have over 140 posts about it. I thought our members got carried away sometimes but this Brittany Ferries lot have nothing on us!

I guess not much happens on Brittany Ferries if they got that excited about a big wave. (*)) 

Brian


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Just had a quick look at Brittany Ferries website. It was an alternative universe! SCARY! (EEK)


----------



## 1193227371 (Oct 19, 2005)

Told today by B/F Pont Aven back friday ??


----------

